# Houserock Wash and Soap Creek in Marble Canyon



## richjz (May 23, 2012)

Would be interested in knowing how this flooding affects Houserock and Soap Creek Rapids in the Grand Canyon. I realize it will be days before first hand accounts come out, but would love to know when someone has info.Tornado reported in Arizona; check out flash-flood video


----------

